# Using A Larger Size Collett



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a Task Force Plunge Router. It only came with a 1/4 inch Collett. Does anyone know if I can find a Collett that will hold a 1/2 inch Shank Bit and still work with this router. (I Guess this would be an Inducer instead of a Reducer.) I only have a very small amount of work to do on a tiny Project. At this point I hate to buy a new router. 
The other question I have is, is there a safety factor involved here, that I should be aware by increasing the size of the shank with this router?

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,

Tagwatts1


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, Frank, there is a safety issue. For that reason I know of no commercially available adapters. Also would not recommend making one. Better off to ck ebay or craigslist and buy a good used router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Frank

You can find most bits in the same profile in the 1/4" shank size.
Not all but many 

Like below
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30226-panel-doors-1-4-router.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-4-Sh...712592613?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e6f13e0e5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-4-Sh...713519439?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e6f22054f

==


==



Tagwatts1 said:


> I have a Task Force Plunge Router. It only came with a 1/4 inch Collett. Does anyone know if I can find a Collett that will hold a 1/2 inch Shank Bit and still work with this router. (I Guess this would be an Inducer instead of a Reducer.) I only have a very small amount of work to do on a tiny Project. At this point I hate to buy a new router.
> The other question I have is, is there a safety factor involved here, that I should be aware by increasing the size of the shank with this router?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> ...


----------

